# Buying plants online



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I was browsing around in www.aquaspotworld.com and I saw some nice looking floaters I would like to have to replace my Duckweed but it says in the FAQ's to find out if there is any "restrictions and import process on live aquatic plants for your country" before making an order.

I live in Southern Ontario so where would I call to find out about that?

Thanks!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Red_Rose said:


> I was browsing around in www.aquaspotworld.com and I saw some nice looking floaters I would like to have to replace my Duckweed but it says in the FAQ's to find out if there is any "restrictions and import process on live aquatic plants for your country" before making an order.
> 
> I live in Southern Ontario so where would I call to find out about that?
> 
> Thanks!


If you live in Canada and order plants on-line from America or elsewhere in the world, Canadian Customs has a mandatory requirement that you obtain and and pay for a plant permit(approximately $35 Canadian and you need a seperate permit from each country that you order from). You also need to obtain a phytosanitary certificate(approximately $55 or more depending on what the shipper decides to charge you for one). Most sellers will not foot the bill for the phytosanitary certificate and will pass the cost on to you. When it is all said and done, you will end up fronting approximately $90 just to get the proper paperwork and that does not include the cost of the plants and shipping. It really is not worth it, if you choose to go this route.

The only on-line American supplier of aquarium plants that I was able to find that has the cost of the phytosanitary certificate built into the cost of the plants is aquariumplants.com. With the exception of stem plants, which turn to mush and never survive shipment, I found that they had an excellent selection of anubias, java ferns, swords and grow your own bulbs. My city does not even have the selection of plants that they offer and the ones that I can get from local fish stores cost me twice as much locally than what aquariumplants charges me even after shipping costs. They also give you really generous portion sizes. With my last order, they threw in a bunch of extras for free that I was forced to stuff into my 10 gallon and 40 gallon tanks as I had nowhere else to put these extras.

If you choose to go the plant permit and phytosanitary certificate route and want to order plants from a particular supplier of plants outside Canada, this is the permit application that you have to complete and make $35 payment. The only positive if there is one is that the permit is good for 3 years.
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/oper/appdeme.shtml#2

You would have to inquire with the particular supplier re: how much they will charge you for a phytosanitary certificate as what you are charged for one will likely differ from one supplier to the next.

Canadian Customs is really strict about these requirements and will confiscate the shipment of plants if these two requirements are not met.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Holy crap! I'd have to spend all of that money just for some Riccia?!?!  Wow...


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Red_Rose said:


> ...Holy crap!


My sentiments exactly and it really p*sses me off. There is a greater chance of invasive aquatic species being introduced from somewhere else through boat and ship travel than through the import of aquatic plants, and yet it never ceases to amaze me that Canadian Customs heavily target import of aquatic plants.


















Stupid Canadian Customs!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> My sentiments exactly and it really p*sses me off. There is a greater chance of invasive aquatic species being introduced from somewhere else through boat and ship travel than through the import of aquatic plants, and yet it never ceases to amaze me that Canadian Customs heavily target import of aquatic plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just sucks! :yell:

When I found it on the PlantFinder, it says that it takes up phosphates and from what I've read, algae needs phosphates in order to form. Crap, crap, crap!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a link to an American on-line supplier that has a Canadian branch, so it can ship within Canada without any red tape. http://www.aquariumplants.com/

Bill


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks, Bill.

After disabling Java so the site would load up, I looked through the site and I couldn't find Riccia. I guess they don't have any in stock?


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not send them an email and ask them when they plan to get some? I think then they might order it.

Bill


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Woohoo!!

Several months back, a girl on a betta forum sent me some java moss and she just told me that she has some riccia too! I'm going to buy some off of her!

Thanks for the suggestions though. If I need to get any other type of plants, I know what site to go to now.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can try this place next time you're looking for plants.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/

I don't think there's red tape with people sending to people.. maybe.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

You may have to try many sources to find what you want-- not just on-line vendors.

Here's where I've gotten plant species:

Aquarium clubs
Aquatic Plant clubs
Pet shops
Aquarium shops
Garden Pond shops
Native ponds and streams

The fun is in the hunt.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

dwalstad said:


> You may have to try many sources to find what you want-- not just on-line vendors.
> 
> Here's where I've gotten plant species:
> 
> ...


This was the first time I ever considered buying plants online. I normally get them from LFS in the area but all of the ones I called had a very poor selection when it comes to floating plants. The only type of floating plant they tend to have is Hornwort and I already have that. I never thought of checking local ponds and streams though.



mistergreen said:


> You can try this place next time you're looking for plants.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/
> 
> I don't think there's red tape with people sending to people.. maybe.


Thanks, mistergreen.  I'll definitely check it out the next time I'm looking for plants.


----------



## Wiedertäufer (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't wait for the summer-- the local garden centers carry all sorts of floating plants of all sorts of different sizes. I'm sure i'll be able to find something neat.

I've never ordered any online, but have bought in an in person auction. As well, I bought some snails online and some moss clippings came along with those, so I guess I have gotten some online.

Plants are *tough*. They are really good survivors.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I buy plants locally or on the for sale on "aquatic plant central". I even got free snails and a damselfly lavae.
If it makes you feel better I've order 2 sets of 10 Red cherry shrimp, and two dwarf crayfish (love these guys) which were $8 a piece, and everything arrived okay.

People here are great..



Wiedertäufer said:


> I can't wait for the summer-- the local garden centers carry all sorts of floating plants of all sorts of different sizes. I'm sure i'll be able to find something neat.
> 
> I've never ordered any online, but have bought in an in person auction. As well, I bought some snails online and some moss clippings came along with those, so I guess I have gotten some online.
> 
> Plants are *tough*. They are really good survivors.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

after a trip through Montana last winter(2006) none of the lfs could carry common aquarium plants due to illegal dumping. The grand exception being Petsmart.. imagine that. that was from Missoula to Glendive.. Glendive, Miles City, Billings, Bozeman, Butte, Missoula(pardon me I got a batch of java moss in Missoula. It has died in my keeping though.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I tried collecting from a local 'pond'. Our residential area is adjacent to cropland and the pond is really a storm water reservoir. I picked out surface duckweed, but it had high nitrates so I didn't use it. I don't know if I should have just washed it and let it set in it's own quarentine. Any advice? I want to go out again in warmer weather, to a better area. Our one LFS is pretty bad (all their plants are totally black with algae and so far my fish died of poss TB) but I'll be looking for a local club and I know of a pond place to check.


----------

